# Players/DM's for Saginaw,Bay City, Midland MI Area



## lordvorlek (Sep 3, 2004)

Anyone looking to play 3.5 Dungeons and Dragons Forgotten Realms, we are loosing a player who is moving. We play Friday nights starting around 5 or so. Group has been playing for quite some time. Some new players. Currently 5 of us. If interested please email alanmevans@charter.net


----------

